# Snook at Ponce Inlet



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone around the Ponce Inlet area try night fishing? I want to get some snook. I've only caught one or two in the whole past 4 years I've been fishing and I have fished alot! I'm sure I'll need one of those hat type lights to wear. Any other suggestions?


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

For snook you may have to drive south to Jetty Park or even Sebastian Inlet as I have only caught snooks or seen people catching snooks there.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Snook are out in force, but they are fat with roe... So do the right thing, if you do catch them...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*yes*

I caught 3 last week 1 keeper but not in season. You have to know where to go.


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

When is snook season??


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Shellback2 said:


> When is snook season??


You have to check it yearly... It's not always the same, and there isn't always one. Usually, there are 2 seasons a year over here on the East Coast. It's different on the Gulf Coast. If I remember correctly, last year, the Gulf Coast didn't have a season...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*The Slot limit is*

28-32in Thats a tough slot they are usually 90% of the time over or under.


----------

